# The dance of the weapons - Kali



## crazydiamond (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Mephisto (Nov 7, 2015)

What are your thoughts on the video OP? I applaud Doug for putting himself out there but I'm also critical of him. All I've seen from him is compliant "flowy" FMA stuff. I haven't seen much outside of demo material from him. That is one of my biggest complaints about FMA right now. We need to move past the "look what I can do" demo stuff and show some real substance. Maybe demo material is just what's fashionable for FMA right now but imo it holds us back. IF we want to get other martial artists and the like interested in FMA we need to take it beyond compliant demos, a fighter is never gonna be impressed by a compliant demo. I understand the purpose of the demo but we need to show some substance too. Right now all we have is wekaf, which most people don't get (and I'm also a little critical of) and dog bros as the opposite end of the spectrum. There's more to it than that and FMA players need to out it out there, but all they show is this demo compliant stuff.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mephisto said:


> What are your thoughts on the video OP? I applaud Doug for putting himself out there but I'm also critical of him. All I've seen from him is compliant "flowy" FMA stuff. I haven't seen much outside of demo material from him. That is one of my biggest complaints about FMA right now. We need to move past the "look what I can do" demo stuff and show some real substance. Maybe demo material is just what's fashionable for FMA right now but imo it holds us back. IF we want to get other martial artists and the like interested in FMA we need to take it beyond compliant demos, a fighter is never gonna be impressed by a compliant demo. I understand the purpose of the demo but we need to show some substance too. Right now all we have is wekaf, which most people don't get (and I'm also a little critical of) and dog bros as the opposite end of the spectrum. There's more to it than that and FMA players need to out it out there, but all they show is this demo compliant stuff.


I enjoy watching Doug's videos. Why would you expect anything more from YouTube clips?  From my perspective you can't learn from a video so why try to get in depth. I feel the purpose of putting something out on YouTube is ment to be an advertisement. It creates name recognition and increases seminar enrollment.  As a non FMA practitioner it proves my point that I even know who Doug is. If however the bulk of seminar material is the same as the video clips then yes maybe we need to rethink things.


----------



## Mephisto (Nov 7, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> I enjoy watching Doug's videos. Why would you expect anything more from YouTube clips?  From my perspective you can't learn from a video so why try to get in depth. I feel the purpose of putting something out on YouTube is ment to be an advertisement. It creates name recognition and increases seminar enrollment.  As a non FMA practitioner it proves my point that I even know who Doug is. If however the bulk of seminar material is the same as the video clips then yes maybe we need to rethink things.


I'm not talking about instructionals. I'm talking about actually showing what we're preparing for, the fight. It doesn't have to be full on sparring but let's see something with a reacting opponent that's not a pattern, maybe an actual resisting opponent. I'm glad you enjoy doug's stuff, I don't think it is particularly bad. But there's more to FMA in some cases, in other cases what you see is it. As a member of the FMA community I want to see something more than demos. It's like the mcdojo phenomenon, all some schools do is kata and one steps, the same for FMA, all some schools do is attack and freeze and let the opponent counter, or only patterns. From what doung shows you'd never know which group he falls into.


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 7, 2015)

My view (as a relative newbie)

1)  FMA has a VERY wide set of skills, and I think the video does an okay job of showing stick(blade)... to empty hands... to knife. I appreciated some balance in showing KALI. Of course I think one could show some panatukan (dirty boxing) and even some Silat with in the confines of FMA and have an even broader video.

2)  FMA has a high degree of respect among combat experts, but I don't think FMA gets alot of recognition or understanding in the general populace. I appreciate a slick video with some "pizazz" (nice music, images, etc) to perhaps promote FMA more to new people.

3) I had now idea who this guy was until I watched the TV show "forged in fire" where he is a host and demonstrates the blades people make on the show. Again more publicity for FMA.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 7, 2015)

Remember the old saying "sell the sizzle, not the steak".  To be honest to do what you are saying and show more usually only brings more criticism and never really looks that great on video. Anyone who is smart would stay away from that idea unless he/ she was really good at both martial arts and film production. I think the negatives would out weigh the benifits.


----------



## geezer (Nov 7, 2015)

hoshin1600 said:


> Remember the old saying "sell the sizzle, not the steak".  To be honest to do what you are saying and show more usually only brings more criticism and never really looks that great on video. Anyone who is smart would stay away from that idea unless he/ she was really good at both martial arts and film production. I think the negatives would out weigh the benifits.



Have to agree. Two of the finest FMA masters I know have put some very straightforward, real stuff out there, devoid of flash, the "steak", no phony sizzle. Boring. Just doesn't get the kind of response the flashy stuff gets. ...a shame really.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 7, 2015)

Good marketing video. Doug does a good job of demonstrating a lot of the movements and application potentials along with numerous reference points developed with the flow drills he utilizes. Doug has training in numerous South East Asian styles and what he instructs is his personal interpretation of the evolution and innovation of the various systems in his background. Had the opportunity to train with him back in the 90's when he was still developing his skills and studying pekiti-tirsia. Very knowledgeable and skillful.


----------

